# Couple pot calls



## BillsCustomCalls (Mar 5, 2015)

I am making a few calls for the wounded warriors and the other were special orders

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 6, 2015)

Bill there just assume, and for a really great cause.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank You This is just the beginning of my donation to them.I will auction off one of the eagle calls and all proceeds go to the wounded warriors project and there will be more announced after the auction


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 8, 2015)

Great effort for our nation's heroes! Thanks for your efforts in this. Nice work on the calls. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 8, 2015)

Great calls for a great cause! In Missouri that rhymes. lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2015)

Very nice calls Bill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Mar 8, 2015)

Great calls! Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 8, 2015)

Bill, these are very cool and a wonderful cause. What is the hazy area on the bottom of these from though? Doesn't look like a photo artifact.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Mar 9, 2015)

The hazy area at the bottom is where I etched the glass so a striker will grab and play the tones


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice and for a great cause.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## birddog (Mar 10, 2015)

Excellent work and I'm sure those calls will 
be put to work for a great cause.
Thanks for showing us your work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

